# [CLOSED] Dragons looking for good company ^^



## Lynxsie (Mar 11, 2019)

Greetings! I've recently been looking to roleplay a little with my three scalies, so here I am. I can do pretty much anything except kinks (live vore, inflation etc.). Besides that, I'm not too picky ^^

Here are my characters:







*Lynxsie
(Anthro)*
A helpful and polite dragon, with a slight obsession on civility and friendship. He puts others first, then himself.
Seems angelic on the cover. But is he, really?
Of course.

*




Lynxsie
(Feral)*
This seemingly-nervous scalie feels uncomfortable in company, but opens up greatly with a good friend.
He might blow up rudely when especially irritated, though.






*Shine
(Feral)*
Biting hazard.
Thanks to her eternally loud and aggressive attitude, sitting next to her for more than a minute is a challenge. Unless you're into dangerous psycho women, that is.
In that case play along, and she might even take a liking to you!​



Closed and outdated since 18.03, needs fixing. Sorry for being late


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 12, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> Greetings! I've recently been looking to roleplay a little with my three scalies, so here I am. I can do pretty much anything except kinks (live vore, inflation etc.). Besides that, I'm not too picky ^^
> 
> Here are my characters:
> 
> ...


“I can do pretty much anything except kinks”

If that means what I think it means, then that’s basically a first around here because I couldn’t tell you the last time there was a vanilla creature around here. It’s like a diamond in the rough, ya know


----------



## Lynxsie (Mar 13, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> “I can do pretty much anything except kinks”
> 
> If that means what I think it means, then that’s basically a first around here because I couldn’t tell you the last time there was a vanilla creature around here. It’s like a diamond in the rough, ya know



What do you mean?


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Mar 17, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> Greetings! I've recently been looking to roleplay a little with my three scalies, so here I am. I can do pretty much anything except kinks (live vore, inflation etc.). Besides that, I'm not too picky ^^
> Here are my characters:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I'm interested. I like feral dragon rp's mostly. Is it ok for it to be strictly sfw?


----------



## shadowangely (Mar 17, 2019)

hiya im interested in doing a RP on discord with either of your characters :3 , but i was wondering, for the anthro RP can my character be a demon for does he have to be an anthro ? if so we can do a anthro RP with my boy here sta.sh: New Dragon Faolan

  i just dont have an anthro ref, but you get the idea XD


----------



## Lynxsie (Mar 18, 2019)

Sorry, I forgot this post is still alive, I'll delete it later. And I don't do anthro for now


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> Greetings! I've recently been looking to roleplay a little with my three scalies, so here I am. I can do pretty much anything except kinks (live vore, inflation etc.). Besides that, I'm not too picky ^^
> 
> Here are my characters:
> 
> ...


I’m in I’ll be Universe


----------

